# anti knife powers



## ralphk (Jul 23, 2007)

While on a cruise in the Med last week I came across an article in a shipboard "Britian Today" that "officers using powers under Section 60 of the public order act that allows them to search people for knives and guns without reasonable suspicion..." So Briton has outlawed most firearms, found that knife crimes are going up so will they next outlaw knives?? I guess the Brits will have to carve their meat with blenders.:ban::ban:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

That's the English government. Common sense would say that obviously a ban on knives is stupid, I agree but there are alot of dangerous people out there stabbing people. Knife crime is getting worse in certain areas like England.

Every government has some stupid ideas, where I live there is almost zero crime. 

Why does it concern you what goes on in Scotland and England anyway? 

You know how the US has a perfect government


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> Why does it concern you what goes on in Scotland and England anyway?
> 
> You know how the US has a perfect government


You know I would love to know why the world seems to be concerned with our politics. 

It seems everywhere I go someone who speaks little english knows about Bill Clinton's sex life and Barack and Hillary but can't even tell me who represents them in their own parilment.

We can speak out against other peoples govorment because our constitution specifically states we can

England.....constitution......?


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Im "cross cultured" :wink: I am well educated and am well travelled, especially to the US ALOT.

Everytime I mention US politics I get told to "butt" out because im not a citizen. Lovely eh.

Why talk about politics anyway, more trouble than its worth.

Im not a fan of any politician, all they do is make promises and break them. We have our fair share of idiots here. Gun bans, anti knife policies, no bowhunting...next!

Get my drift? lol


----------



## ubetcha (Jan 22, 2005)

My post reply has nothing to do with politics,but I was in Scotland for two weeks last year for my son and daughter inlaws wedding.ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC.I enjoyed every minute there.I wish I could afford to go back.My wife and I traveled down to Hadrian wall ( which is in England) up to the Island of Orkney.Very kind and generous people.I also developed a taste for good single malt whiskey too.The water of life.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

No worries, I wasn't trying to offend or anything but you gotta realise its mostly England that comes up with this stupid stuff. Politicans are all liars anyway.

Im glad you enjoyed your trip, Americans love it here and I love it there. Did you find Scotland to be similar to the US?

Have you tried the Isle of Jura whisky? Its fab! :thumb:


----------



## ralphk (Jul 23, 2007)

*knife ban*

A knife ban or anyother enfingement on a persons right to self defense is a concern to me and should be for any freedom loving individual. England, Australia, Canada and The US have varing types of "gun control" laws which actually do very little to decrease crime even gun crime in some areas. So with guns banned what do you have for self defense.....knives, bows, bats. But you see it is a slippery slope from limitation to banning.

So basically if something is tried in one country and passes without too much difficulty it will go elsewhere,


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Well been born here in Scotland I've never felt threatened or the need to own a weapon purely for self defence. Must be bad in the US but not where I am from. If you get violent crime here its mostly alcohol related and fighting. Practically zero gun crime here. 

And Yes, its coming from someone that actually lives here. People are really friendly in my village.

P.S I'd have gun if living in the US, too many shootings and idiots for my liking. My boyfriend says its such a contrast here compared to where he's from (Southern states)


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*I traveled to Europe a lot*

until I retired in 04. Beautiful countries and a slower pace of life than many areas of the USA but I'll stick Colorado, Montana and a few other states in the USA against anything across the ocean I guess it's the "wide open" aspects of this country and the freedoms to do what you want WHEN you want that appeals to me. Unfortunately I don't live in one of those states but it's there for people that want to get away from the Northeast and West coast zoo's. It was fun sitting with the Europeans at dinner listening to them making wise cracks about being scared to walk down the street in the USA at night. I would say "I'm not scared at all. My concealed carry permit and loaded 45 auto takes the fear away":wink:

BTW, I was in Europe when President Reagan bombed that nut over in Lybia. When I went to work that Monday morning several of the locals asked me "why did you bomb Lybia"? I told them I had nothing to do with it and as a matter of fact "I was drinking beer with you at the time"

..............and they laughed out loud when I told them I bowhunted. One asked "eine bogen??????"  Yes, I believe I'll stay in the good ole (currently crippled) USA. My biggest fear is that this country is headed full speed in the same direction as European countries.................toward socialism :-(


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> That's the English government. Common sense would say that obviously a ban on knives is stupid, I agree but there are alot of dangerous people out there stabbing people. Knife crime is getting worse in certain areas like England.
> 
> Every government has some stupid ideas, where I live there is almost zero crime.
> 
> ...


Girl, 15, stabbed to death in London
Agence France-Presse 
Published: Tuesday, June 03, 2008
LONDON -A 15-year-old girl was stabbed to death in London yesterday, police said, becoming the 16th teenager to die violently in the British capital this year. The teenager was discovered with multiple stab wounds in an elevator inside a block of flats near Waterloo railway station in south London, the Metropolitan Police said. "Sadly, despite extensive efforts to resuscitate the patient, she was pronounced dead at the scene," said a spokesman for the London Ambulance Service. Police said a man had been arrested in connection with the stabbing. Faced with a wave of such killings, the British government last week launched an anti-knife campaign, targeting teenagers with gory pictures of actual stab wounds to be shown on social networking Web sites.

This is not an isolated event......it happens in every major city of every country every day. OK, I've maybe exagerated and didn't provide an in-depth anaylsis or statistics for the past 10 years. Don't be so thin skinned......new is news and believe me when governments....doesn't matter whose, chip away at freedoms (in the best interest of the people?) it should be broadcast as far and wide as possible. It's not the guns or the knives......it's the people. Until such as time that people are held responsible for their actions their will be no peace from violence. Kids have parents............where are the parents in all of this........where are the communities in all of this. Parents are responsible and communities are responsible for raising the children. Banning knives is so weak.........too weak to control the people so lets control inanimate objects......like a knife has a mind of it's own lol. God Save the Queen.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

This is why the people over there are called "subjects" and over here "citizens"


----------



## mackem (Nov 22, 2007)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> That's the English government. Common sense would say that obviously a ban on knives is stupid, I agree but there are alot of dangerous people out there stabbing people. Knife crime is getting worse in certain areas like England.
> 
> Every government has some stupid ideas, where I live there is almost zero crime.
> 
> ...


Knife-crime worse in ENGLAND?Sarah,I can put the links up if you like?Scotland has the highest number of knife crimes in western europe :wink:


----------



## mackem (Nov 22, 2007)

I love google :wink:Check out the stats Sarah,per-capita scotland knocks the socks off england in alcoholism,imprisonment,domestic violence and knife crime,wow,I think its about time we rebuilt hadrians wall :wink:


----------



## mackem (Nov 22, 2007)

Did you know that scotland is slowly de-populating Sarah?Its fact,the population is falling as more and more of them,Yup,you guessed it,come SOUTH of the border:wink:I was in Londons west-end yesterday,I was approached by two seperate beggars,both alcoholics and both..........:wink: Need I say more?Maybe its all that Jura whiskey they were drinking on ENGLISH taxpayers money,because its FACT that we subsidise our poor relatives north of the border :wink:


----------



## ralphk (Jul 23, 2007)

*Knife ban*

Well folks I didn't realize that you on the other side were so hostile towards each other. I guess that's why they have to ban your guns!!

My original post was aimed at Americans as we have an ongoing battle to maintain our rights and not to surrender them without so much as a wimper like you in the isles.

Also suprised to get such a poor response from Americans on a subject so hotly contested. I suppose that those that agree with me are saying to themselves that this is what they expected to come next after they take all of you guns. And those that favor the plan just hush and it gets passed in a hurry. Then as usual only the criminal will have the guns AND the knives!

Good luck and watch your back. You will certainly get what you deserve.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

ralphk said:


> Good luck and watch your back. You will certainly get what you deserve.


Yeah watch your back indeed, knife crime everywhere here. Can't even walk the streets its that bad. 

I have been to the US many many times, it doesn't take alot to understand that ANYWHERE you go you get good and bad areas. Stabbings and shootings in America. Stabbings in places here. I know the US isnt a uptopia. But I feel very safe here. But I forgot you don't know that because you've never ACTUALLY been. Your too busy listening to others.

Man get a life and worry about your own country before you start with ours when you haven't even been to the UK!

And please stop with the ignorant comments about "banning our guns" because if you were anything like the smart all so knowing person you make yourself out o be you'd realise that you can actually own certain guns here.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

ehntr said:


> Girl, 15, stabbed to death in London
> Agence France-Presse
> Published: Tuesday, June 03, 2008
> LONDON -A 15-year-old girl was stabbed to death in London yesterday, police said, becoming the 16th teenager to die violently in the British capital this year. The teenager was discovered with multiple stab wounds in an elevator inside a block of flats near Waterloo railway station in south London, the Metropolitan Police said. "Sadly, despite extensive efforts to resuscitate the patient, she was pronounced dead at the scene," said a spokesman for the London Ambulance Service. Police said a man had been arrested in connection with the stabbing. Faced with a wave of such killings, the British government last week launched an anti-knife campaign, targeting teenagers with gory pictures of actual stab wounds to be shown on social networking Web sites.
> ...


No matter how much complaining you do, the English (I say English because my country has no say and its mostly English politicans) government will not listen. If we could change laws i think it would be done by now but thats just the way it is. Just like many here want to break away from England because they don't like their policies but it takes alot.

I for one condemn this knife crime/culture. If I could sentence these people heavily i would, and also bringing back the death pentalty but like i said previously, im just a citizen I can't change the laws.

Im sure we're not the only country with problems. London has been in the news alot this week with stabbings, more than any city. A place i wouldn't like to go to, once was enough thank you.

I really hate when people make the most ignorant statements when they've never actually been to that certain place. Generalising is just as bad is being stereotypical.

Im going out for a nice drink with my other half, better wear the stab proof vest now.


----------



## mackem (Nov 22, 2007)

Wearent hostile Ralph,we are just taking the p**s out of each other mate :wink:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

mackem said:


> Wearent hostile Ralph,we are just taking the p**s out of each other mate :wink:


Oi shut it you or i'll chib ye!! 

Got ma machete all nice n polished for ya


----------



## mackem (Nov 22, 2007)

See wot I mean


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

mackem said:


> See wot I mean


Remember we have to "act" hostile to make our friends across the pond believe that we are a hostile, uneducated and an uncivilised nation. 

Enjoying the warm weather are we dear?


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

ralfk does have a certain point.

Note how we have kept our gun rights in america.

for one it is concidered a God given right by our laws, no one can take it away period. Just like women voteing or no slavery

second, almost if not ALLL European nations have some form of in your face nanny state govorment. Our orginal law was designed around the idea that if the govorment gets out of hand we have a way to control it. Period that is why we should have automatic weapons and just about anything else so the govorment remebers who it works for. Its really not for hunting.


In Britain Scotland Lativia or where ever in Europe. If your leadership was to descide i can do what I want how would the people form any kind of revolution. we see in today's world words only go so far. Laying down and allowing europes leadership to treat you as such is a recipe for disater in the long run

Now please everyone don't think I am a gun nut (note I am on AT) but its a cold hard truth. The govorment has no place telling any one person what they can or can't own for private property. You work for it you buy it. Now does someone need a tomahawk missle we have a grey area. But we the people have the right to keep and bare arms and laying down as Europe has done for centuries to a king or royalty is not our way never will be.


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

Scotsbowhunter said:


> No matter how much complaining you do, the English (I say English because my country has no say and its mostly English politicans) government will not listen. If we could change laws i think it would be done by now but thats just the way it is. Just like many here want to break away from England because they don't like their policies but it takes alot.
> 
> I for one condemn this knife crime/culture. If I could sentence these people heavily i would, and also bringing back the death pentalty but like i said previously, im just a citizen I can't change the laws.
> 
> ...





> Im sure we're not the only country with problems. London has been in the news alot this week with stabbings, more than any city. A place i wouldn't like to go to, once was enough thank you.
> 
> I really hate when people make the most ignorant statements when they've never actually been to that certain place. Generalising is just as bad is being stereotypical.


LOL............you've been to London ONCE my dear..........don't get around much do you. Yes, pretty much all villages are safe...............until they become evil cities.......the post is about knife violence and maybe banning knives..............not how much we get around..........and I've been everywhere lol.....maybe even to your village.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

ehntr said:


> LOL............you've been to London ONCE my dear..........don't get around much do you. Yes, pretty much all villages are safe...............until they become evil cities.......the post is about knife violence and maybe banning knives..............not how much we get around..........and I've been everywhere lol.....maybe even to your village.


I do actually, I have been all over Europe and the USA. (for pleasure and for business). I have family in Spain, Italy, Canada and America. I really don't have to justify myself to a complete stranger but I have been "all over", been travelling at a very young age with my family.

First impression is your last impression.

You could post without being insulting, or is that too much to ask?

Whats with......the......big.....spaces??

Back on topic. Yes knife crime is amongst us but I can only do my best by defending myself as a citizen in my own home (if someone ever broke in) or just stay away from the bad areas (you really would be daft to go to a rough area) There's not much more we can do, we're already in a nanny culture so.


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

Scots I mus add this. The freedom of speech is a wonderful and at the same time terrible thing. It allows for the open free flow of thought and the ability to express, digest, be availible to many great things that often would be over looked with out the ability to have an open enviroment to voice these ideas.

Unfortunately there is no God given right requiring people to be worldly, Godly, eliquent, educated, or nice. One of the challenges with dealling with people in general but I find mainly with stuborn people is their ability to have a point and not have very much evidence either way to back it up. Any good debater will tell you that ultimately you should be able to logically verify an opinion either way with fact and not emotion.

Now its our core values and beliefs that descide what side we agree with. Public trouncing of people will happen. Sometimes i wish I had the fame (read money) to get publically trounced. Just remeber look at what some of these individuals are saying, some of it is a legitimate point. And remeber one person in particular is technically under Queen's rule and lives in America junior and at least had strong gun registration policey, looks to me like the finest of the socialistic nany state right next door to the good old USA:wink:


----------



## ralphk (Jul 23, 2007)

*knife ban*

Aye Lassie good day to ye! Twood seem ye have selective reading skills and less comprehension. Need not worry 'bout my visiting the lovely Scotland if'n they are as welcoming as you.

It's nice living in the country here because crime is minimal as it seems to be where you live. Unfortunately, travel for either work or pleasure can expose you to people and places you would normally avoid. Hence the need for self defense and the right to use it. Our country is quite large as I am sure you know so there is a wide variety of communities and people.

In this country the law actually says that the police do NOT have the responsibilty to protect the individual only society. Thus they never arrive until after the fact.....that fact may find you dead or in the hospital. So we are vastly different from Scotland/England both land wise and population wise. Our needs and wants are different, our opportunities are different and obviously our laws /Constitution is/are different. Better ??? Different.....YES.

Nough said. Good Day! Ralph


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

JCBears said:


> Scots I mus add this. The freedom of speech is a wonderful and at the same time terrible thing. It allows for the open free flow of thought and the ability to express, digest, be availible to many great things that often would be over looked with out the ability to have an open enviroment to voice these ideas.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no God given right requiring people to be worldly, Godly, eliquent, educated, or nice. One of the challenges with dealling with people in general but I find mainly with stuborn people is their ability to have a point and not have very much evidence either way to back it up. Any good debater will tell you that ultimately you should be able to logically verify an opinion either way with fact and not emotion.
> 
> Now its our core values and beliefs that descide what side we agree with. Public trouncing of people will happen. Sometimes i wish I had the fame (read money) to get publically trounced. Just remeber look at what some of these individuals are saying, some of it is a legitimate point. And remeber one person in particular is technically under Queen's rule and lives in America junior and at least had strong gun registration policey, looks to me like the finest of the socialistic nany state right next door to the good old USA:wink:


I completely agree with you, i understand that you are a very cultured fellow  like myself.

I just love it when strangers judge me when they have never met me, or known what my career field etc is. There are alot of ignorant and shallow individuals out there. Too many in fact.

I think this is a very entertaining thread, people are so quick to judge other countries when they have never even set foot in them to actually judge for themselves.

I really enjoyed my time spent in Spain, not as bad as the UK mind you. A great country, a country with morals and pride. Just like here.

God bless Scotland! :wink:


----------



## JCBears (Sep 27, 2004)

ralphk said:


> In this country the law actually says that the police do NOT have the responsibilty to protect the individual only society. Thus they never arrive until after the fact.....that fact may find you dead or in the hospital. So we are vastly different from Scotland/England both land wise and population wise. Our needs and wants are different, our opportunities are different and obviously our laws /Constitution is/are different. Better ??? Different.....YES.
> 
> Nough said. Good Day! Ralph



I will give this point to Ralph. That is a great definition of the role of police and civil servents in our society. You don't see firemen standing outside every house waiting for a fire or blowing out a match everytime one is lit.

I must say though that after living in the Old Country for many years those of my countrymen who have no desire to see it should truely reconcider their view. As I said earlier a wroldly opinion only makes you appriciate your own land more.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

ralphk said:


> Aye Lassie good day to ye! Twood seem ye have selective reading skills and less comprehension. Need not worry 'bout my visiting the lovely Scotland if'n they are as welcoming as you.
> Ralph



Your welcome. :wink:


----------



## ehntr (May 14, 2004)

*OK - off topic*



JCBears said:


> Scots I mus add this. The freedom of speech is a wonderful and at the same time terrible thing. It allows for the open free flow of thought and the ability to express, digest, be availible to many great things that often would be over looked with out the ability to have an open enviroment to voice these ideas.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no God given right requiring people to be worldly, Godly, eliquent, educated, or nice. One of the challenges with dealling with people in general but I find mainly with stuborn people is their ability to have a point and not have very much evidence either way to back it up. Any good debater will tell you that ultimately you should be able to logically verify an opinion either way with fact and not emotion.
> 
> Now its our core values and beliefs that descide what side we agree with. Public trouncing of people will happen. Sometimes i wish I had the fame (read money) to get publically trounced. Just remeber look at what some of these individuals are saying, some of it is a legitimate point. And remeber one person in particular is technically under Queen's rule and lives in America junior and at least had strong gun registration policey, looks to me like the finest of the socialistic nany state right next door to the good old USA:wink:


wink wink lol. "one person is technically under Queen's rule"......The Queen is the titular head. May God bless her and save her (as well as the rest of us!). A liitle enlightenment....Even in GB the Queen is limited to pomp and ceremony. Parliament, as in Canada, is the legislative authority. Canada is sovereign and has it's own constitution........ties to GB are historical and welcome (in my thinking). Yes....the evil socialist nanny state next door. No sarcasm implied.......socialism is evil and insidious. I suppose you've heard of taxation, welfare, food stamps, social security, farm subsidies, business bailouts and other "redistribution of wealth" to the poor, arts, cultures, cities.... You are not alone my expat (Schweinfurt) Southern cousin (I lived in S. Germany for vier Jahren - Lahr/Schwarzwald). Ohhhhhh it was me who you were pointing the finger at.....I thought you were talking about yourself lol. Socialism...........recognize it and recognize that you are swimming in it...it's not coming across the border from the North lol:wink:.


----------

